# Wildkarpfen in Kroatien



## Ichamel (15. Februar 2018)

Der Vrana See in Dalmatien / Kroatien hat einen geniale Bestand an Wildkarpfen. 
Da der See mich vor einigen Jahren zum Karpfen Angeln gebracht hat und ich meine ersten Karpfen dort gefangen habe, beschloss ich letztes Jahr wieder hinzufahren.
Diesmal mit etwas mehr Ahnung vom Karpfen angeln, vernünftiger Ausrüstung und großen Erwartungen!

Ich wollte mich so richtig eine Woche ausklinken und beim Angeln entspannen. 
Bis auf den Hafen und den Campingplatz im Norden des Sees besteht das zugängliche Westufer großteils aus Privatgrundstücken (nördlicher Teil) und Felswänden im Wald (südlicher Teil).
Dazwischen gibt es wenige Bereiche die öffentlich zugänglich und beangelbar sind.
An dem den ich kenne, sitzt ein Karpfen Angler am anderen, ein wahres Angelcamp! Darauf hatte ich keine Lust!

Daher entschied ich mich wieder zu Milenko Tadic in Pakostane zu gehen. 
Er hat eine Pension auf dem Hügel zwischen Meer und See mit tollem Ausblick und 
besitzt ein Privatgrundstück am See, das seine Gäste nutzen können.
Das Beste: Er Angelt selbst auf Karpfen und füttert den Platz regelmäßig an! 
Ideale Vorraussetzungen 

Ganz klassisch Mais und Pellets wurde mir als Köder empfohlen. Da man auf die Einheimischen ja bekanntlicher Weise hören soll, hab ich hab mir also per Post einen Sack Pellets schon ein paar Wochen vorher von Common Baits nach Kroatien schicken lassen und Milenko hat mir Mais eingelegt.
Ich bin dann mit kompakter Ausrüstung super günstig hingeflogen. 
Der Mietwagen vor Ort hat 7€ pro Tag gekosten! Super geil!
Auf dem Grundstück stehet ein Tisch mit Bänken und er hat mir noch ne Hängematte und ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausgeliehen.
Fertig war das Angelparadies.

Wer auf kampfstarke Karauschen (heißen hier Babuschkas = Grüßmütterchen) steht, kann gerne mit Maiskette angeln. 
Die werden hier über 40cm groß! Mir beißen davon aber zu viele (kleine) und zu wenig Karpfen.

Ich hab anfangs eine Rute wie zuhause mit Popup Boilies gefischt und  schnell die Empfehlung meines Vermieters bestätigt gefunden: 
Keep it Simpel funktioniert hier super! 
Pellet am Haar. Fertig.

Der Rand des Sees ist an dieser Stelle sandig bis ca. 60m raus. Dann fängt der Bodenbewuchs an.
Bei ca. 80m fangen dann große Krautbänke an.
Am Rand des Krauts lässt sich Morgens und Abends gut Fangen. Da hab ich auch mit der Futterrakete in moderaten Mengen eine Mischung aus Mais und
Pellets angefüttert.

Die Karpfentrupps, die an der Krautkante entlangziehen, hab ich dann oft regelrecht kommen hören!
Karpfen hören fragt ihr euch? Hää?
Auf den Privatgrundstücken am Ufer sind meinst noch 2-3 einheimische Angler in größeren Abständen verteilt.
Wenn die Karpfen dann kommen hört man den entferntesten Bissanzeiger leise Piepen.
15 Minuten später gehen die Bissanzeiger bei meinem nächsten Nachbarn los und gespannt sitze sich dann schon vor meinen Ruten wo dann wenig später die Schnur los saust! Immer wieder hatte ich auch mit Doppelbissen zu kämpfen…

Riesen darf man hier nicht erwarten. Wildkarpfen werden nicht so groß und schwer aber dafür kämpfen sie locker für das doppelte ihres Gewichts und sind einfach wunderschöne Fische nicht so Wasserschweinchen! 
Die Drills machen richtig Spaß. Nicht selten glaubt man einen ordentlichen Karpfen zu drillen und ist dann verwundert, wo der Knilch im Kescher die ganze Kraft hergenommen hat!?

In der Hitze des Tags hab ich Anfangs nicht so gut gefangen. 
Dann hat mich ein Freund meines Vermieters an meinem Angelplatz besucht, 
den ich die meiste Zeit ganz für mich alleine hatte.
Er hat seine Pellets einfach mitten ins Kraut gefeuert und prompt gefangen! 
Der See ist sehr flach und die Sonne dringt überall bis zum Grund durch.
Offensichtlich verstecken sich die Karpfen Tagsüber gerne im Kraut. 

Es ist daher von Vorteil weit werfen zu können und ich musste mit meinen  3m Ruten und zu dicker Schnur mein ganzes Wurf können zeigen, um in Richtung 100m zu kommen. 360er Ruten mit dünner Geflochtener sind hier auf jeden Fall besser geeignet!
Die Transportlänge ist halt bei meinen Dwarf Ruten einfach Flugtauglicher …

Die Pellet Angelei erfordert natürlich öfter mal die Köder zu wechseln, aber meist bleiben die Bisse eh nicht lange aus und da hier geworfen und nicht mit dem Boot ausgelegt wird, ist das eigentlich kein Thema. Die Pellets halten trotzdem ein paar 
Stunden, mir hat das völlig gereicht.

Der Karpfen ist bei uns ja als Speisefisch etwas in Verruf gekommen. Wer  am Vranaer See ist, sollte aber auf jeden fall mal eine Wildkarpfen  Grillen!
Milenko und sein Bruder sind da wahrer Künstler mit ihrer kroatischen  spezial Gewürzmischung und ein gegrillter kroatischer Karpfen ist der  beste Fisch den ich je gegessen habe! Nur gegrillter Lachs ist da  konkurrenzfähig.







Ich hatte auf jeden Fall eine tolle Zeit und konnte in den 7 Tagen insgesamt 44 Karpfen + einige kapitale Karauschen fangen! 
Bin keinen einzigen Tag Schneider geblieben und war dabei noch zwei mal  im Meer Tauchen (schwarze Seepferdchen kann man nicht angeln, sind aber  auch cool …) und musste einmal wegen aufkommender Bora abbrechen.

Für mich ist der Vranaer See ein Traumziel!
Ich fahre auf jeden Fall wieder hin!


















360 Grad Video:
https://youtu.be/1BjiCYcDQD0

360 Grad Bilder Kollektion:
https://veer.tv/collections/wildkarpfen-vrana-see-pakostane-kroatien-m5bkwi55sejuly6cvkuaczg4n_m

Infos:
http://www.angeln-kroatien.com/


----------



## Innos (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Danke für deinen Bericht! 

Das weckt ja selbst bei einem Nicht-Karpfen Angler Lust auf so eine Reise. |supergri


----------



## Trickyfisher (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Hi, danke für den schönen Bericht, die Wildkarpfen sind ja echt der Hammer.
Das erinnert mich an einen Bericht in den 90er Jahren, ich glaube im "Blinker" wars oder "Fisch und Fang", über den Vraner See, da gings um gigantische Welse, angeblich bis knapp 3m Länge (???).
Hört man davon noch was?
TL
Johannes


----------



## Ichamel (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Ich hab´s nur halbherzig mit Tintenfisch zwischendruch auf Wels versucht und keinen gefangen.
Milenko hat bei sich am Grundstück aber schon öfter kleinere Exemplare gefangen.

Da durch das Hechtsterben vor einigen Jahren der Wels in letzter Zeit der einzige Raubfisch im See ist, dürften die sich fett gefressen haben. Futter ist ohne Ende da.
Bin mir sicher, dass da so einige Riesen unterwegs sind!

Lieder ist das Nachtangeln (offiziell) verboten, was die Wels Angelei schwierig macht ... 
Die Welse von Milenko waren alles Tag Welse.


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Zunächst mal Danke für den schönen Beitrag!
Es sind zwar wunderschöne Fische die du dort gefangen hast, im Vergleich zu den Wabbelkarpfen die man sonst so zu sehen bekommt, aber genau wie Trickyfisher würden mich andere Arten mehr interessieren, vor allem Waller.
Weißt du zufällig wie die dort zum lebenden Köfi stehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Allround-Angler (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Danke für Deinen schönen Bericht und die Bilder.
Sind aber meiner Meinung nach keine 100% echten Wildkarpfen, meine die Kopfform paßt nicht so ganz, auch die Färbung.
Was meinen Sneep oder Laichzeit dazu?


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*



Allround-Angler schrieb:


> Danke für Deinen schönen Bericht und die Bilder.
> Sind aber meiner Meinung nach keine 100% echten Wildkarpfen, meine die Kopfform paßt nicht so ganz, auch die Färbung.
> Was meinen Sneep oder Laichzeit dazu?



@Allround-Angler, einen 100% Wildkarpfen hast weder du noch ich jemals gesehen und wenn doch, dann ganz bestimmt nicht auf irgendwelchen Fangfotos!
Es gibt in ganz Europa keine Wildkarpfen, nur Wildkarpfen ähnliche Zuchtformen!
Speziell in diesem See, der erst vor ca.50 Jahren besetzt wurde, kann es daher keine echten Wildkarpfen geben.
Es soll noch im äußersten Osten Asiens in einigen Flüssen ein paar wenige Wildkarpfen geben, alle anderen weltweit sind eben keine Wildkarpfen, sondern (verwilderte) Zuchtformen!
Der echte Wildkarpfen, also die genetische Urform ist fast ausgestorben, wenn nicht bereits ganz ausgestorben?

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Das sehe ich auch so. Wildkarpfen sind dunkler gefärbt und haben einen schlankeren Körper, auch in Seen. Der See liegt nicht im Donau-Einzugssystem, also muss es sich um Besatz handeln und der wird schon seit Jahrhunderten nicht mehr aus wilden Stämmen gewonnen.
Ob es noch echte Wildkarpfen in Europa gibt, ist eine gute Frage. Genetisch lassen sich die Wildkarpfen kaum von ihren Nachfahren aus der Zucht unterscheiden, da sie auf einen gemeinsamen Vorfahren zurückgehen und im Laufe der Züchtung ausgebrochene Fische immer wieder Kontakt zu Wildtieren hatten. Auch über das Aussehen ist es nicht so ganz einfach und selten eindeutig. Von einigen Beständen in Österreich und Ungarn wird behauptet, dass sie frei von Zuchtgenetik seien, aber das ist unter Anderem eine Frage wie genau die Untersuchungsmethoden sind. 
Da die Wildkarpfenbestände erst im letzen Jahrhundert eingebrochen sind un damit der Besatz von Zuchtformen in offene Gewässer stark anstieg, ist das vermeintlich Ende des Wildkarpfens noch gar nicht so lange her. Vielleicht haben welche in Reinform überlebt.

Übrigens nenne ich schlanke Schuppis auch ab und zu Wildkarpfen, obwohl ich es eigentlich besser wissen müsste. Es gibt den Wildkarpfen als biologische Population und die Anglerbezeichnung für verwilderte und wildtyp-ähnliche Schuppis. Das sind für mich zwei Schubladen und solange man es nicht durcheinander würfelt, hat der Begriff in Beiden platz.


----------



## Ichamel (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Vielleicht sind das keine direkt aus China stammenden Wildkarpfen, aber wenn man sich die Definition eines Wildkarpfens anschaut, kommen die so nahe an einen heran wie das in Europa möglich ist denke ich. 

Besonders:
-viel langsameres Wachstum als ein Schuppi
-ein Fisch über 10 Kg ist hier trotz gutem Futter schon ein Kapitaler!
-Torpedoform und fast runder Körperbau

Wie Laichzeit geschrieben hat, ich finde die kann man in der Anglersprache ruhig Wildkarpfen nennen.


----------



## Ichamel (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Zu den Welsen:
Ich hab einen alt eingesessenen Raubfischangler kennen gelernt, der früher viel auf Hecht geschleppt hat. Dabei hat er regelmäßig gute Welse gefangen, auch von der Kategorie Hechtrutenzerstörer ...
Auch ein Karpfenangler hat von unhaltbaren Runns erzählt.
Es angelt halt aktuell kaum jemand auf Raubfische da die Hechte kaum mehr vorhanden sind.
Sie sind da! Man muss es einfach mal versuchen. Am Besten von einem von der Straße schlecht zu erreichenden Platz aus


----------



## W-Lahn (16. Februar 2018)

*AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien*

Bezüglich Wildkarpfen: Da sich die Karpfen in diesem Gewässer selber reproduzieren können, ist es gut möglich dass durch natürliche Rückkreuzung der aktuelle Bestand dem Wildkarpfen sehr ähnlich ist...


----------



## fishingvienna (15. Januar 2020)

Ichamel schrieb:


> Der Vrana See in Dalmatien / Kroatien hat einen geniale Bestand an Wildkarpfen. Da der See mich vor einigen Jahren zum Karpfen Angeln gebracht hat und ich meine ersten Karpfen dort gefangen habe, beschloss ich letztes Jahr wieder hinzufahren. Diesmal mit etwas mehr Ahnung vom Karpfen angeln, vernünftiger Ausrüstung und großen Erwartungen! Ich wollte mich so richtig eine Woche ausklinken und beim Angeln entspannen. Bis auf den Hafen und den Campingplatz im Norden des Sees besteht das zugängliche Westufer großteils aus Privatgrundstücken (nördlicher Teil) und Felswänden im Wald (südlicher Teil). Dazwischen gibt es wenige Bereiche die öffentlich zugänglich und beangelbar sind. An dem den ich kenne, sitzt ein Karpfen Angler am anderen, ein wahres Angelcamp! Darauf hatte ich keine Lust! Daher entschied ich mich wieder zu Milenko Tadic in Pakostane zu gehen. Er hat eine Pension auf dem Hügel zwischen Meer und See mit tollem Ausblick und besitzt ein Privatgrundstück am See, das seine Gäste nutzen können. Das Beste: Er Angelt selbst auf Karpfen und füttert den Platz regelmäßig an! Ideale Vorraussetzungen  Ganz klassisch Mais und Pellets wurde mir als Köder empfohlen. Da man auf die Einheimischen ja bekanntlicher Weise hören soll, hab ich hab mir also per Post einen Sack Pellets schon ein paar Wochen vorher von Common Baits nach Kroatien schicken lassen und Milenko hat mir Mais eingelegt. Ich bin dann mit kompakter Ausrüstung super günstig hingeflogen. Der Mietwagen vor Ort hat 7€ pro Tag gekosten! Super geil! Auf dem Grundstück stehet ein Tisch mit Bänken und er hat mir noch ne Hängematte und ein paar Kleinigkeiten ausgeliehen. Fertig war das Angelparadies. Wer auf kampfstarke Karauschen (heißen hier Babuschkas = Grüßmütterchen) steht, kann gerne mit Maiskette angeln. Die werden hier über 40cm groß! Mir beißen davon aber zu viele (kleine) und zu wenig Karpfen. Ich hab anfangs eine Rute wie zuhause mit Popup Boilies gefischt und schnell die Empfehlung meines Vermieters bestätigt gefunden: Keep it Simpel funktioniert hier super! Pellet am Haar. Fertig. Der Rand des Sees ist an dieser Stelle sandig bis ca. 60m raus. Dann fängt der Bodenbewuchs an. Bei ca. 80m fangen dann große Krautbänke an. Am Rand des Krauts lässt sich Morgens und Abends gut Fangen. Da hab ich auch mit der Futterrakete in moderaten Mengen eine Mischung aus Mais und Pellets angefüttert. Die Karpfentrupps, die an der Krautkante entlangziehen, hab ich dann oft regelrecht kommen hören! Karpfen hören fragt ihr euch? Hää? Auf den Privatgrundstücken am Ufer sind meinst noch 2-3 einheimische Angler in größeren Abständen verteilt. Wenn die Karpfen dann kommen hört man den entferntesten Bissanzeiger leise Piepen. 15 Minuten später gehen die Bissanzeiger bei meinem nächsten Nachbarn los und gespannt sitze sich dann schon vor meinen Ruten wo dann wenig später die Schnur los saust! Immer wieder hatte ich auch mit Doppelbissen zu kämpfen… Riesen darf man hier nicht erwarten. Wildkarpfen werden nicht so groß und schwer aber dafür kämpfen sie locker für das doppelte ihres Gewichts und sind einfach wunderschöne Fische nicht so Wasserschweinchen! Die Drills machen richtig Spaß. Nicht selten glaubt man einen ordentlichen Karpfen zu drillen und ist dann verwundert, wo der Knilch im Kescher die ganze Kraft hergenommen hat!? In der Hitze des Tags hab ich Anfangs nicht so gut gefangen. Dann hat mich ein Freund meines Vermieters an meinem Angelplatz besucht, den ich die meiste Zeit ganz für mich alleine hatte. Er hat seine Pellets einfach mitten ins Kraut gefeuert und prompt gefangen! Der See ist sehr flach und die Sonne dringt überall bis zum Grund durch. Offensichtlich verstecken sich die Karpfen Tagsüber gerne im Kraut. Es ist daher von Vorteil weit werfen zu können und ich musste mit meinen 3m Ruten und zu dicker Schnur mein ganzes Wurf können zeigen, um in Richtung 100m zu kommen. 360er Ruten mit dünner Geflochtener sind hier auf jeden Fall besser geeignet! Die Transportlänge ist halt bei meinen Dwarf Ruten einfach Flugtauglicher … Die Pellet Angelei erfordert natürlich öfter mal die Köder zu wechseln, aber meist bleiben die Bisse eh nicht lange aus und da hier geworfen und nicht mit dem Boot ausgelegt wird, ist das eigentlich kein Thema. Die Pellets halten trotzdem ein paar Stunden, mir hat das völlig gereicht. Der Karpfen ist bei uns ja als Speisefisch etwas in Verruf gekommen. Wer am Vranaer See ist, sollte aber auf jeden fall mal eine Wildkarpfen Grillen! Milenko und sein Bruder sind da wahrer Künstler mit ihrer kroatischen spezial Gewürzmischung und ein gegrillter kroatischer Karpfen ist der beste Fisch den ich je gegessen habe! Nur gegrillter Lachs ist da konkurrenzfähig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fishingvienna (15. Januar 2020)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> *AW: Wildkarpfen in Kroatien* Bezüglich Wildkarpfen: Da sich die Karpfen in diesem Gewässer selber reproduzieren können, ist es gut möglich dass durch natürliche Rückkreuzung der aktuelle Bestand dem Wildkarpfen sehr ähnlich ist...


----------



## fishingvienna (15. Januar 2020)

Ichamel schrieb:


> Der Vrana See in Dalmatien / Kroatien hat einen geniale Bestand an Wildkarpfen.
> Da der See mich vor einigen Jahren zum Karpfen Angeln gebracht hat und ich meine ersten Karpfen dort gefangen habe, beschloss ich letztes Jahr wieder hinzufahren.
> Diesmal mit etwas mehr Ahnung vom Karpfen angeln, vernünftiger Ausrüstung und großen Erwartungen!
> 
> ...


Toller Bericht !
Vrana See ist toll aber leider der von dir angegebene Vermieter ist unzuverlässig. 
Ich hab Monate im Vorraus das Seegrundstück bei Herrn Tadic gebucht, eine Woche vor Anreise nochmals nachgefragt und es hat alles gepasst. Dann bin ich angekommen in Kroatien und er hat zuerst einen Tag nicht auf meine Nachrichten reagiert und dann kam die Nachricht dass er das Grundstück kurzfristig an jemand anderen vermietet für den Zeitraum.....
Hat mich natürlich sehr geärgert weil das keine Art ist.
Aber ich bin zum See gefahren und es gibt soviel schöne Plätze die man mit dem Auto erreicht an denen man mit einer gültigen Lizenz fischen kann. Es ist also nicht notwendig ein Seegrundstück zu mieten den es gibt tolle Plätze mit Bänken und auch Toiletten sind vorhanden. Der See ist sehr schön und ich kann eine Reise nur empfehlen. Die einheimischen Fischer sind sehr freundlich und geben gute Tipps!


----------

